# Listview Nächsten eintrag Markieren?



## Hackmaster (7. April 2007)

Wie kann ich mit einem Button in einer Listview den nächsten Eintrag markieren.


----------



## DrSoong (7. April 2007)

Schwierig, schwierig. Hab da mal einen Code zusammengestoppelt, komischerweise springt er hier manchmal erst nach 2 Klicks weiter. Ist aber besser als nichts:

```
For cnt = 1 To ListView1.ListItems.Count
  If ListView1.ListItems(cnt).Selected = True Then
   ListView1.ListItems(cnt).Selected = False
   If cnt = ListView1.ListItems.Count Then cnt = 0
   ListView1.ListItems(cnt + 1).Selected = True
   Exit For
  End If
 Next cnt
```
Es gibt auch eine Möglichkeit, mittels SendMessage-API das gewählte Element zu suchen, komischerweise findet er mir auch nach Weitermarkierung immer das Erstgewählte Element.  Du kannst die SendMessage-Version aber auch gern mal selbst probieren.


Der Doc!


----------



## Hackmaster (7. April 2007)

Vielen Dank  Doc.


----------

